
your boss doesn't want you to die at your desk (but you still might) - haleymbryant
https://www.haleymbryant.com/blog/dont-die-at-your-desk
======
haleymbryant
it took me about a year to figure out that my boss wasn't out to get me. now,
i'm trying to save others some of the anxiety of working really hard (to the
point of burnout) and not really getting anywhere.

